# Looking (East of Knoxville, TN)



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

We are hoping to move to the Knoxville (Eastern side) by the end of 2008. We are seriously looking for jobs and properties. We would like a house on it, but are willing to look at the right land without a house too. We need at least 20 acres, but would prefer around 50. We also have friends looking that would want around 100. So, we would all be willing to look into it together.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll keep my ear to the ground for you, but unless you want in Grainger County on a hill side, you're looking at a price of about ten grand an acre. If you're wanting pasture land, maybe about two thirds that if wooded is okay. I have a friend who is a realtor and deals in a lot of farms, if you're interested. They have a site as well www.jacksonjackson.com. Rodney Manning is the guy you're looking for.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

How about middle tn? 75 acres


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Where mid tenn? How is the land laid out?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> We are hoping to move to the Knoxville (Eastern side) by the end of 2008. We are seriously looking for jobs and properties. We would like a house on it, but are willing to look at the right land without a house too. We need at least 20 acres, but would prefer around 50. We also have friends looking that would want around 100. So, we would all be willing to look into it together.


Just make sure it has a storm shelter. Please. 

donsgal


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

donsgal said:


> Just make sure it has a storm shelter. Please.
> 
> donsgal



Storm shelter? Why? 
I've lived here almost twenty years and never needed one......


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, we will go to the link and check it out!!!

Marci


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Storm shelter? Why?
> I've lived here almost twenty years and never needed one......


In 1977 I was driving across country alone from Virgina to Arizona and just as I crested the hill that heads down, down, down to Knoxville I came upon the blackest, most fearful looking cloud I have ever seen in my life. The rain began to pour so hard that I could not clear it off the windshield with the wipers and myself (along with everybody else on the road) had to pull over. I found out later that night that a tornado had touched down less than a mile from where I had stopped.

It was more than frightening, especially for a 21 year old, inexperienced girl, a long way from home.

donsgal


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah, gotcha. I asked my husband about that. He said he remembers watching that one go down the road when he was young, living in Knoxville. The next tornado of that seriousness was in 1992 or so. 
I've never seen a tornado, nor do I know anyone around here that has experienced one here. 
It seems that when the state gets tornado activity, they head straight for trailer parks. A bit stereotypical, but then tornados don't seem to be very equal opportunity, lol. 





Marci, 
Good luck and let me know if you'd like me to check on any properties in person for you.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Ah, gotcha. I asked my husband about that. He said he remembers watching that one go down the road when he was young, living in Knoxville. The next tornado of that seriousness was in 1992 or so.
> I've never seen a tornado, nor do I know anyone around here that has experienced one here.
> It seems that when the state gets tornado activity, they head straight for trailer parks. A bit stereotypical, but then tornados don't seem to be very equal opportunity, lol.


My dh calls trailer parks "tornado magnets". I'm not sure but it does seem that there is some kind of attraction there. Of course, maybe you just notice it more. About three years ago a medium sized one took out a very nice "upscale" subdivision nearby. Not a mobile home to be seen anywhere! LOL.

I have been close enough to see a very small one in action. It was fascinating, but I sure wouldn't want to be around when one of those big F4 or F5 jobbers blow through. Not above-ground anyway.

donsgal


----------

